# Buy D750 on sale or wait for the D400/500?



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes - I know I'm crazy/delusional 

Some background (sorry its long):
I shoot almost exclusively *Australian daytime country sports* for my town and region – sometimes dirt karts are held under lights.
There are NO sport photography professionals within 150km of our league and the next one is 300km away. No pro sports photographers EVER come to our region (Australia has one of the least population densities in the world!).
It is a serious hobby that I love and it pays for gear replacement every now and then.
I have 2 x D300 bodies and a D4
I use BBF on all three bodies.

I shoot Australian Rules football during the day throughout the winter with the D4 + 200-400mm f4 + 1.4xTCII on a monopod. At the end of the day I might get to ISO 8000
I got the D4 (two years ago) to cope with the lower light levels at football matches late in the day. The D300 is unusable. There is a tragic story as how I was able to buy a new D4 – but that’s another matter.
I shoot netball with a D300 + 70-200mm f2.8.
We park our cars at the oval’s edge with the boundary line about 5m away (you have to love country footy!) so I leave my netball setup in the car when I shoot football and then swap over when I walk over to the netball courts. I shoot about 12 matches each Saturday. So weight is not an issue.

FYI:  An Australian Rules football ground is about four times bigger than an NFL ground and a netball court is about the size of a basketball court.

I have been desperately waiting for the D400 for many years – yes, tragic I know!!!
I decided 2016 was going to be the year to “retire” the two D300 cameras.
*I have been considering the D750 for these features:*
* expeed 4
* much better ISO performance than D300
* 24MP over the D300 ‘s 12MP (the loss of reach is compensated by the extra cropping options)
* same or better auto focus performance (?)
* I'm fine with 6.5 fps
*What I am more concerned about: *
* button layout not quite the same as D300/D4
* any issues using BBF with D750
* weather sealing of body (I DO use Think Tank rain covers when it rains)
* overall robustness of the body
* 150,000 rating for shutter (I have already replaced one D300 shutter and the other one is iffy)

I was thinking if I got the D750 I would shoot football with it mated to the 200-400mm f4 + 1.4xTCII.

*Now the problem!!!!*
I was intending to wait until the D5 was released to see if the D400/500 was going to be released at the same time.
Today I saw the D750 on sale for $1999 instead of $2399 at a bricks & mortar store that I am a member of. But the sale ends on Jan 31. That extra $400 can buy spare batteries and SD cards (which I don’t have). I have the money set aside ready to spend.
So do I pull the trigger on this deal … or wait and risk paying the higher price for a “maybe” camera that may never come … or wait for a d7200 upgrade/replacement.

So for anyone shooting sports with a d750 – is it the camera for me or do I bide my time and wait for the next big thing?
Would the D750 perform as well as (or close to) the D4 on mated to 200-400mm f4 + 1.4xTCII?
(the extra 8MP allows for a little more cropping)


----------



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2016)

I am not a sports shooter even though I do get to use it in sports from time to time.
I used my D750 in hockey and Lacross games and was very happy with the results.
Low light is the strong point of the D750 and so is the AF on it.
Dont worry about the botton layout, you will get used to it very fast.
I doubt Nikon will come out with a D400/D500 but yur guess is as good as mine.
If you want good DX camera for sports the D7200 will do the trick nicely but in lower light you can replace the power of FX camera.
I cant compare the D4 to my camera, D4 is a dedicated sports camera, D750 is an excellent general use camera, 2 very different beasts.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for that info/viewpoint. 
Do you happen to use BBF and if so how is the "reach" for your thumb - does it fall nicely over the AE-L button or do you feel like you are "reaching" for it.
I shoot with my left eye (just can't get used to right eye) and so I'm worried about my head getting in the way.
(I may well be over thinking all this and way too wary of buyer's remorse)


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2016)

Off point, and by your gear you know way more about this than me, have you tried the d7200 at all. It's build is very similar to the d750, but gives the dx view with a strong image and most of what the d300 gives , apart from build and 2fps. I as because you talked about waiting for a d7200 update, what do you want updated?


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Off point, and by your gear you know way more about this than me, have you tried the d7200 at all. It's build is very similar to the d750, but gives the dx view with a strong image and most of what the d300 gives , apart from build and 2fps. I as because you talked about waiting for a d7200 update, what do you want updated?



Thanks for responding.
The advantage of the d750, I am seeing on the all knowing internet, is the expeed 4 processor, *better auto focus performance (and that is critical to me)*, maybe better ISO performance?, slightly bigger and closer in size to D300, better battery life.
I was hoping that if Nikon isn't going to bring out a D400 than they might consider updating the d7200 to match the build and performance that we expected to see years ago!


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2016)

As I said you know your needs. 

The d750 is great. Af top notch. 

Not sure about waiting for d400, there's 4 yr old posts asking similar question. would a dx and fx set up be more flexible,or is 2x fx better for you?

If you get to a shop to try out cameras give the d7200 a spin. Same af more or less as the d750, it might surprise you.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

jaomul said:


> As I said you know your needs.
> 
> The d750 is great. Af top notch.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much - appreciate your thoughts.
From internet browsing (and that is the place for the absolute truth isn't it?) the D750 seems to come out as being better than the d7200 ... but again that may depend on one's preferences.
I do have a chance of driving the 300km to Adelaide (where the big camera stores are) this weekend, so I might get the opportunity to pop in and handle both cameras.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh ya sorry, I thought you were thinking of buying a d,750 or waiting for a good dx, I must have misunderstood


----------



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2016)

I used my My D750 with back button focus and if felt completly natural, lately I went back to use front button but thats beside the point.
As far as I know the D7200 and D750 have identical AF system.
D750 main advantage over the D7200 is its beasty low light performance, if you dont need the better low light performance to me it looks like the D7200 might suit better low light performance because of the 1.5 crop factor.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

goodguy said:


> I used my My D750 with back button focus and if felt completly natural, lately I went back to use front button but thats beside the point.
> As far as I know the D7200 and D750 have identical AF system.
> D750 main advantage over the D7200 is its beasty low light performance, if you dont need the better low light performance to me it looks like the D7200 might suit better low light performance because of the 1.5 crop factor.



Thanks for that - appreciate the info on BBF - looks like I can cross off that concern
Looks like I have more research to do


----------



## goodguy (Jan 4, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I used my My D750 with back button focus and if felt completly natural, lately I went back to use front button but thats beside the point.
> ...


You also seemed being concerned about weather sealing, both the D7200 and D750 are weather sealed, while I wouldnt go swimming with it I would feel confident to use it in all different weather conditions even though as a rule of thumb I try not to mix electronic equipment and bad conditions as much as possible.

This is my look of it, I think the D300 iconic image is a bit over blown, I think the D7200 can do today most of what the D300 could do, I know how many people want t true D300 replacement and the D7200 is not that but I do think the D7200 is close enough not to need a true D300 replacement.
No it does have the "pro" botton placement and maybe the bod isnt as robust build as the D300 was but honestly its very well build and with the bigger buffer (compared to the D7100) I think you are getting a very capable camera with the best APS-C sensor in the market today.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 4, 2016)

No point in comparing the d7200 to the 750, for those that have. Take it from somebody who owned both at one point and ended up selling the d7200. The 750 is a beast in low light and the AF system is very good.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> No point in comparing the d7200 to the 750, for those that have. Take it from somebody who owned both at one point and ended up selling the d7200. The 750 is a beast in low light and the AF system is very good.



Thanks for your observations - both of these features are important.

*Thank-you to everyone who have contributed so far - it really has helped me crystallise my thinking.  *

Here is where I think I am at.
I'm delighted with the D4 - the only "drawback" is me needing to use the 1.4TC to shoot football and cricket

If I get another FX camera, I will be in the same situation but the new one should have a few more pixels to allow some cropping. The new one might not play so nicely with the 1.4TC. I just don't know. I know I can accomodate the reach of my lenses with an FX camera - but it does mean using the TC for those two sports. 

If I get a DX to compliment the D4, it will give me a bit more flexibility. Use the DX for football and cricket without the need for the TC, plus I get more pixels.
The DX/FX combination opens up a larger number of shooting possiblities ... IF THE PERFORMANCE OF THE DX IS EXCELLENT

At the moment (and I will continue to do some more research) I'm just not keen to jump to the D7200.
My gut feeling is that I need the button functionality/feel/performance to be a bit better to put my money down on it now.

I'm leaning to waiting for the D400 or the D7300 ... and only get the D750 if the DX cameras are not released in the foreseeable future (months).

BUT I'm all ears to further thoughts - I may well have a misconception or have not thought about another possibility.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 4, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > No point in comparing the d7200 to the 750, for those that have. Take it from somebody who owned both at one point and ended up selling the d7200. The 750 is a beast in low light and the AF system is very good.
> ...


FWIW the D5 is supposed to be released tonight in a few hours. If you are waiting for a D400, dont! It will probably never appear.  I gave up in April and switched to Canon (but I'm a bird guy) Nikon just does not (or can't) address the needs of a high speed dx camera...  If you are used to the D4/D300 Maybe you should consider a D810 with a grip? Fastest option Nikon has in DX mode at 7 FPS and has the build quality and ergonomics you are used to...


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

> FWIW the D5 is supposed to be released tonight in a few hours. If you are waiting for a D400, dont! It will probably never appear.  I gave up in April and switched to Canon (but I'm a bird guy) Nikon just does not (or can't) address the needs of a high speed dx camera...  If you are used to the D4/D300 Maybe you should consider a D810 with a grip? Fastest option Nikon has in DX mode at 7 FPS and has the build quality and ergonomics you are used to...



Well that will be great - I'm going to wait a few weeks at hope they also surprise us with a D400/500. If they don't, I will stare reality in the face and, with a trembling lower lip, whisper "you were right all along"!!!!!!!!
In that case I will seriously look at a D7200. If I buy that and I'm happy with the IQ/handling then I will hang onto it until a D7300 comes out to upgrade it. If I'm not happy with it I will buy the D750 and then if a D7300 comes out and is what the D400 should have been, I might go with that to get that DX/FX combination.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 4, 2016)

why not rent a d7200 and try it out? Rentals are fairly cheap for a few days and it's certainly less of a pain if you decide you don't like it. I rented a bunch of stuff from lensprotogo for my trip to Utah and they were great to work with


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2016)

Thom Hogan has speculated that Nikon might name its next high-end mid-level camera the D9000, not the D400/D5000, which seems like a real possibility. February 2016 is the month I would wait for until I made any kind of a "move" on new Nikon gear.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> why not rent a d7200 and try it out? Rentals are fairly cheap for a few days and it's certainly less of a pain if you decide you don't like it. I rented a bunch of stuff from lensprotogo for my trip to Utah and they were great to work with



Not so easy where I live - 600km round trip ... but it sounds like a good idea if I want to get one. Drive there, spend the day shooting, take it back, drive home to look at the images.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 4, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Thom Hogan has speculated that Nikon might name its next high-end mid-level camera the D9000, not the D400/D5000, which seems like a real possibility. February 2016 is the month I would wait for until I made any kind of a "move" on new Nikon gear.



Good advice - I think I'm now prepared to wait until March.
If no new releases, I will rent/try/buy the D7200 and use it until that gets updated.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 5, 2016)

The rental places online ship the camera to you, then you ship it back once you're done


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 5, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> The rental places online ship the camera to you, then you ship it back once you're done


 Have you guessed that I've never rented before!!! 

Thanks for the info - much appreciated


----------



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2016)

Just in time D500 has been announced

Pro crop d500 | Photography Forum


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 5, 2016)

d500 is looking good! I didn't expect them to release anything like this so soon. Specs look like it'll be a solid camera, definitely curious to see how this performs


----------



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2016)

jsecordphoto said:


> d500 is looking good! I didn't expect them to release anything like this so soon. Specs look like it'll be a solid camera, definitely curious to see how this performs


I am VERY excited about this camera, just the thought we (Nikon fans and of course Nikon LOL) have potentially the BEST APS-C camera in the world already makes me happy but to be honest I wouldn't replace it with my D750, its still DX and a sports camera, for me personally I like more portraits, landscape and easy walks in the park so I am happy with what I have, it matches my needs and character much better.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2016)

BTW I dont know if anyone paid attention to it but apparently the D500 has some technology that is only in the Samsung NX1, I wonder if there is truth after all in all the talk of Nikon taking over Samsung camera division.......hmmmm


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 5, 2016)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just pre-ordered mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
YOU BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just pre-ordered mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> YOU BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Wow, you didnt wait too long did you


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like coastalconn was half right when he wrote, " If you are waiting for a D400, dont! It will probably never appear. I gave up in April and switched to Canon (but I'm a bird guy) Nikon just does not (or can't) address the needs of a high speed dx camera." 

Right about them not releasing a D400, but apparently it would seem, not right about their ability to create a high-speed DX format camera.

This camera's rollout might, and I stress _might_, be a biggie for Nikon. My sense is that the camera market and the serious enthusiast shooters who'd like a camera like this, have declined greatly in number since the 2007-1010 era. The serious camera market has been losing steam for some time now. I just sense that today, early 2016, there are a looooooooot fewer 'serious' enthusiasts who need what this machine can offer. I might be wrong though. Would not be the first time, will not be the last time either.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 5, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Looks like coastalconn was half right when he wrote, " If you are waiting for a D400, dont! It will probably never appear. I gave up in April and switched to Canon (but I'm a bird guy) Nikon just does not (or can't) address the needs of a high speed dx camera."
> 
> Right about them not releasing a D400, but apparently it would seem, not right about their ability to create a high-speed DX format camera.
> 
> This camera's rollout might, and I stress _might_, be a biggie for Nikon. My sense is that the camera market and the serious enthusiast shooters who'd like a camera like this, have declined greatly in number since the 2007-1010 era. The serious camera market has been losing steam for some time now. I just sense that today, early 2016, there are a looooooooot fewer 'serious' enthusiasts who need what this machine can offer. I might be wrong though. Would not be the first time, will not be the last time either.


Well here is the problem Derrel, cameras like the D7200 is already an excellent camera, its got top notch AF system, bigger buffer, 6 or 7FPS (depends of mode) and amazing sensor, I think many people who shoot wildlife and sports can get most of what they want with this camera which cost about half what the D500 does.
Sure if you shoot only sports or wildlife and maybe even get paid then the D500 is right for you but not a lot of people are so committed.
For the average shooter this camera will be a huge waste of money.
If I was only starting photography now I would rather get the D7200 and spend 1000$ on lenses then get the D500 with a basic kit lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2016)

We've reached the point of what some observers call "sufficiency" in the mid- and higher-level cameras, for the needs of most people, for most of their photographic needs. But there still exists at least some segment of the camera-buying population that wants to have a camera, or a camera/lens pairing that brings as many advantages and capabilities as is possible.

I remember the time when Nikon pro cameras had 2.7 megapixel sensors. I bought both models, the D1 and D1h, used, and they were good cameras in their era, but the D2 series had vastly improved autofocusing capabilities, and an extraordinarily better, smaller, lighte battery, one that could shoot 3,500 frames, or more on a single charge: the D1 cameras were huge battery hogs, and you needed three batteries per day to be safe.

There's always a segment of people who want to be on the cutting edge. I think the 200-frame RAW buffer, in 14-bit capture mode, could be a huge positive for people who want to keep shooting when important action actually is happening in front of the camera...coastalconn's osprey dives, fish-capture action, and then subsequent take-off and fly-off with the captured fish: there's a really great example of when a 200-frame, full bit depth buffer (200 shots!) could be of HUGE value.

I have been working on a 29-frame RAW buffer with the D2x since 2005, and a 29-frame buffer on the D3x since mid-2013...occasionally, I hit that buffer limit. For somebody who has been using say the D7100 for wildlife--that camera gives what is it in full raw mode? ONE second's worth of firing? The D7200 is better....but again...it's a high-level consumer body, with all that entails. I agree, for most people a D5 or D500 is overkill, but there are also people who'll get some good use out a D5 or a D500..

The higher-level cameras serve as *halo products*, as statements of capability for the camera makers, that is also a factor. The leapfrogging must continue!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 6, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Well here is the problem Derrel, cameras like the D7200 is already an excellent camera, its got top notch AF system, bigger buffer, 6 or 7FPS (depends of mode) and amazing sensor, I think many people who shoot wildlife and sports can get most of what they want with this camera which cost about half what the D500 does.
> Sure if you shoot only sports or wildlife and maybe even get paid then the D500 is right for you but not a lot of people are so committed.
> For the average shooter this camera will be a huge waste of money.
> If I was only starting photography now I would rather get the D7200 and spend 1000$ on lenses then get the D500 with a basic kit lens.


If you were starting out now, you would probably not even be looking at the D7200, probably a d3k/5k series.  The D500 is clearly not made for someone starting out.  It is a very specific set of specs that are geared towards me to make me switch back 
Technically the D7200 is only 5 FPS in 14 bit raw.  People that shoot what I do would easily pay the premium for twice the speed and 8x the buffer.  Hell Auto AF fine tune would be worth it to me with the amount of time I spend testing/calibrating/confirming fine tune.



Derrel said:


> There's always a segment of people who want to be on the cutting edge. I think the 200-frame RAW buffer, in 14-bit capture mode, could be a huge positive for people who want to keep shooting when important action actually is happening in front of the camera...coastalconn's osprey dives, fish-capture action, and then subsequent take-off and fly-off with the captured fish: there's a really great example of when a 200-frame, full bit depth buffer (200 shots!) could be of HUGE value.


Ironically I got so many great images with the D7100 and the tiny buffer of those Osprey series.  Even the Osprey series don't need that big of a buffer.  I can only think of a few times I would have wanted a 10 second buffer like when and Osprey dives and grab a fish and all of a sudden an Eagle or Gull appears out of no where and grabs the fish from an Osprey.  
Oh, and the Hawks from this thread George Jr. was really showing off today. | Photography Forum  (the first 5) Really only needed a second or two of buffer and those are the shots that you are much less likely to get on a D7200 because it is all about 10 frames in that second.  of course just my humble opinion


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 6, 2016)

goodguy said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Only about five years!!!!!
You can't take the grin off my face - very happy camper here!!!!!!


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> The D500 is clearly not made for someone starting out.  It is a very specific set of specs that are geared towards me to make me switch back


Ok now you left me guessing, are coming back to where everybody is happy and we are all friends ?
Are coming back to Nikon ?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > AceCo55 said:
> ...


 
I used to own up to about a year ago the Nikon D7100, wonderful camera but I wanted something with better low light capability.
The D610/D600 was never what I really wanted because of its AF system, I had the 51 AF points already on the D7100 and I just didnt want to go down to the 39AF point of the D610

When the D750 was announced it was just like the D500, it was completly unxcpected and when I saw the specs I knew this was the camera I wanted!!!
I was one of the first people in Canada to own it, driving home from Best Buy was the longest drive in my life, I wanted to open that box and play wth my new baby.
Man I was excited and I still love my baby, I have a feeling you will be just as excited and will love the D500 just as much as I love my baby.
Its nice to know you have the best camera in your style of photography.

Happy Days, please keep us informed once you get it, how you like the new toy and post some pictures


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 6, 2016)

goodguy said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > The D500 is clearly not made for someone starting out.  It is a very specific set of specs that are geared towards me to make me switch back
> ...


Not yet.. I'm actually about to send my 7dm2 back to Canon for the third time to see if they can fix the AF tracking since it sucks. I had a much higher keeper rate with the D7100 and Tamron 150-600 than I do with the 7dm2 and 500 f4.. Somethings not right.. I do really like the 1d4 even though it is dated.  It at least nails focus..


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


 
Well we are all brothes here in photography land, Canon, Nikon we are all brothers, we like to fight and say our toys are betters but the truth is that if you have the skills it makes very little difference and if you are not good the best DR, AF or low light performance will not really help LOL

I hope you will solve you problem with the 7D II and if you will come back to the Jedi side I will be the first one to say "Welcome Back"


----------



## chuasam (Jan 6, 2016)

Get the d500


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2016)

Shooting Impressions: On Assignment With The Nikon D500 and SB-5000 - Photography Gear - ishootshows.com

Music photographer Todd Owyoung's impressions of the D500 and the SB 5000 flash….you know, from a guy that has actually SHOT the new camera and shot the brand-new radio-controllable SB 5000 speedlight…the speedlight with the micro-blower cooling system allowing up to 100 continuous full-power flashes to be fired…

Side by side comparison of the D500's features against the 15 month-old Canon 7D Mark II. The Canon has an impressive 31-frame RAW buffer. The new Nikon's 200-frame buffer seems just a wee bit larger, aye laddie?
Nikon D500 vs Canon 7D Mark II

Eleven Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500
11 Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500

Ummmmm....yeah...


----------



## goodguy (Jan 6, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Shooting Impressions: On Assignment With The Nikon D500 and SB-5000 - Photography Gear - ishootshows.com
> 
> Music photographer Todd Owyoung's impressions of the D500 and the SB 5000 flash….you know, from a guy that has actually SHOT the new camera and shot the brand-new radio-controllable SB 5000 speedlight…the speedlight with the micro-blower cooling system allowing up to 100 continuous full-power flashes to be fired…
> 
> ...


Honestly I am getting mroe and more impressed by this camera, I really like the Auto AF Fine Tune, WOW, this is an amazing feature!!!

If this camera came in FX with even better low light performance then my D750 and would be around the 3K$ price range I would have VERY hard time to say no to that.
VERY HARD!


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 6, 2016)

goodguy said:


> ... ...If this camera came in FX with even better low light performance then my D750 and would be around the 3K$ price range I would have VERY hard time to say no to that.
> VERY HARD!



When I placed my pre-order, the store rep said they are expecting the price to be  $2999 Australian (which is about $2120 US). He said the price may be higher/lower but that's the ballpark figure they are using at the moment.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2016)

Derrel said:


> We've reached the point of what some observers call "sufficiency" in the mid- and higher-level cameras, for the needs of most people, for most of their photographic needs. But there still exists at least some segment of the camera-buying population that wants to have a camera, or a camera/lens pairing that brings as many advantages and capabilities as is possible.
> 
> I remember the time when Nikon pro cameras had 2.7 megapixel sensors. I bought both models, the D1 and D1h, used, and they were good cameras in their era, but the D2 series had vastly improved autofocusing capabilities, and an extraordinarily better, smaller, lighte battery, one that could shoot 3,500 frames, or more on a single charge: the D1 cameras were huge battery hogs, and you needed three batteries per day to be safe.
> 
> ...


I shot sports for years with original Canon 1D,1Dmk2 and mk3 and never ran into buffer problems,  200 shots is just for bragging points


----------



## greatchimney (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, Nikon D750 has also good features and easy to use but If you really want to purchase D500 or D400,  I heard that D500 will be released sometime by March, 2016. By the way,  I've read that D4oo price is near to D700 and D800 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 12, 2016)

greatchimney said:


> Hi, Nikon D750 has also good features and easy to use but If you really want to purchase D500 or D400,  I heard that D500 will be released sometime by March, 2016. By the way,  I've read that D4oo price is near to D700 and D800 if I'm not mistaken.



Yes thanks - I have already ordered it.
This thread was started a few days before the announcement - from post #22 on the discussion has moved to the D500

(and there is no D400 - so I'm not sure where you got that. Nikon have said they skipped the D400 name and called it a D500 to reflect the same architecture as the D5)


----------



## wezza13 (Jan 13, 2016)

greatchimney said:


> Hi, Nikon D750 has also good features and easy to use but If you really want to purchase D500 or D400,  I heard that D500 will be released sometime by March, 2016. By the way,  I've read that D4oo price is near to D700 and D800 if I'm not mistaken.



To be fair, you've linked to an article that was written back in March 2012. You may have found it on google but, just a tip, if I link to a page at all, I always check when it was written 

If you'd gone to the home page of that site, you'd have probably brought up articles about the D500!


----------

